# Glam Soup Sunday July 27th @ 9PM CST!



## Janice (Jul 27, 2008)

Listen to Janice, Jamie, and Jen on *Glam Soup*! Glam Soup  is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! Another benefit of having a featured show is we have access to stream a webcam feed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 27, 2008)

Yay for Glam Soup!


----------

